
Where the IRS most likely audits - thehoff
https://flowingdata.com/2019/04/03/where-the-irs-most-likely-audits/
======
thehoff
Link to Pro Publica article.

[https://projects.propublica.org/graphics/eitc-
audit](https://projects.propublica.org/graphics/eitc-audit)

------
willio58
Wow not only do we have have barely any taxes in northern Nevada, apparently
the taxes we do pay are rarely audited. Which makes sense in a way from a
financial perspective.

But this doesn’t seem to be the case in southern Texas right along the
border.. odd.

